# Therapy Visits and other things



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Since Zeus passed his CGC he got a new patch for his vest. 

Every time the vest goes on his ego goes through the roof. He wears his gear very proudly.









But he has a goofy side. He loves to make faces at me. (He's not growling. I just caught the picture as he was making a silly face)


















I got him a backpack because we're going camping next week. 









He's like omg lady would you stop taking picture now!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

He is soo sweet!!

And that colour looks GREAT on him!!!!:thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Loves this dog. Loves the collar. He is in proud dog.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

You must be very proud of him. He's such a pretty boy.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I love seeing any kind of working dog. Therapy dogs are just great cheering people up. Hes so handsome, I like his vest!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He sure does wear his vest well.


----------

